# Pipe smoking and Sociology



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Is there a social perception bad or good about pipe smokers and does that perception have an age limit?

Being in my early 20's I am quite conspicuous as a pipe smoker and though I do my best to not let others influence my lifestyle or hobbies. Some one sees an older gentleman smoking a pipe and they think of grandpa, some one sees me or any other young botl smoking a pipe and they think what the heel is he doing. 

One great day I was standing and smoking in a B&M in my home town which i have become quite fond of and where the owner knows me by name. I walked just outside onto the steps to catch some air with my Bjarne billiard sticking out of my mouth. This B&M is located on a busy street and I see this car coming from my left so I glance over and a girl about my age is giving me the most peculiar and animated expression I have ever seen. I thought to myself is it really that odd to see a 21 year old college kid smoking a pipe. The answer to some or most must be yes because it seems that everywhere i go I attract looks and inquisitive question (some positive and some not so much). These reactions really erk me because I do not smoke a pipe for attention or conversation from a curious passerby, although I will welcome the latter when constructive. I smoke a pipe for most likely the same reasons that the rest of you do and I find that most of the time I can only get the full enjoyment when I am sitting alone on my deck enjoying a pipe in the relative quietness of Southern California.

My conclusion is that whether bad or good and seemingly changing from person to person there is a social norm or feeling on pipe smoking and it is inherently different than the perception of cigarette smokers. While much more positive than cigarette smoking it still influences a persons feeling about pipe smoking and pipe smokers. If i had been an older chap maybe 50 years old I don't believe any one would have paid attention to me. Therefore it wasn't the fact that i was a pipe smoker that drew that young ladies attention but rather that I was a young pipe smoker, and that her social education had prepared her to initially believe that what she was seeing was not in the realm of a social normality.

I apologize for the length of the ramblings.:hn


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im 26 and enjoy pipe smoking a lot. I also live in socal and will say this: We have a lot of pot smokers out here and when people see a younger person with any kind of pipe in their mouths they think they are smoking pot.

That being said where in socal are you? Maybe we could meet up for a smoke at a local smoke shop? :tup


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

So Cal here too. It's hard enough to find a decent pipe shoppe here, much less a couple pipe smoking buddies.

Most of my smoking companions consist of my Jack Russell, who really has no choice in the matter.

Would love to meet up with others in the area.

BTW, are either of you considering going to the Pipe Show in Las Vegas next November?

WWhermit


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I go to school at Cal Poly Pomona and live right up Temple off the 57. The situation i explained was back near my home town In San Luis. 

In regards to the pipe show, all I can say is I'll be graduated by then and depending on money i would love to go. My entire savings may be gone to finish school come June.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I, too, am a man out of time it seems. At 27 years old I draw many perplexed looks when I stroll through campus sporting my Peterson 3/4 bents. It helps that I am an instructor at the university, but only my students can tell the difference. If only I could grow a beard...


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

My one saving grace is that I can grow a pretty good beard. I got about a 3 month beard going and my room mate was shocked at how different it was over winter break.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

21 here and in school as well. Aside from smoking alone on my porch, i'll occasionally whip out the cob or a bent in my car when driving around. Other than that, i don't really smoke in "public", but i plan to more this semester. 

I don't mind people being intrigued about it honestly. And I highly doubt they will have anything bad to say about it once they catch a whiff (i already know a few of my non-smoking friends think it smells euphoric). If not for a conversation starter, perhaps it's all aiming at easing our way into the normality of the social structure and public etiquette.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm 24, and I've already been called an old man for smoking cigars and liking sipping drinks like scotch and brandies. so I figured I better go all out and smoke a pipe too p

but seriously, with as hectic as things are, I like to relax, and a pipe is great


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Honestly, it is a very odd thing to see someone smoking a pipe in 2009. I can count on one hand the pipe smokers that I have seen in 16 years of smoking (not counting a few pipe shows that I have been to). It is not the norm and therefore perks the interest and sometimes the ire of the general populace. Add to the formula the conceit of man especially youth (no offense fellas). The majority of young people notice other young people. Hence, they don't really pay attention to the 50 year old smoking a pipe. He is well out of their potential social circle. They will notice someone their age engaging in something that is out of the norm in their experience. Depending on their stance on smoking, you get inquisitiveness or militant anti-smoking rhetoric.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

26 here. Never been one to let things like that bother me, but definitely understand getting weird looks. I was at the stoplight the other day and the car next to me was staring me down. I can here there gangster rap blaring and notice that there are two white guys, one is sitting in the backseat with a dog in the front passenger seat. I call my girlfriend laughing. The audacity to stare at me while you are letting the dog have the front seat. , I wish I had a camera. :r


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well said Dogs :tu


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

20 here. But i have a very long beard and people normally think im in mid-30s. normally, i get comments on the pipe being classy or smelling nice.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I watched an old Bond movie last night, "Doctor No". Relics of a more tolerant period I suppose - everyone in the movie was smoking. Bond of course had his ciggie. "M" was smoking a pipe, he even inverts it once when checking his watch, nothing falls out but it keeps smoking - way cool. The bad guys were all smoking un-banded cigars. Brings back memories of smoking on a commercial flight (yes, I am that old).


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Brings back memories of smoking on a commercial flight (yes, I am that old).


 I never got to enjoy a smoke filled plane, though I have flown a few where the ash trays were never removed.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

My frinds use to call me gramps for smoking pipes and cigars when I was underage. But I'm the one luaghing now because they smoke them with me now.


----------



## TribalJMD (Dec 24, 2008)

letsgomountaineers said:


> 20 here. But i have a very long beard and people normally think im in mid-30s. normally, i get comments on the pipe being classy or smelling nice.


about the same for me, except my beard isn't really long yet 

but I haven't had any negative comments or reactions, infacet, I've had people that don't like smoking comment on how nice it smells


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

It's not the years gents, it's the mileage.

I'm 36 (old to some) and a pipe/cigar smoker. My local B&M has recently been infused with kids (I can call them kids) that are barely 18. I find it strange actually, when I was 18 cigars and or pipes were the last thing on my mind. 

Smoking cigars and pipes, and consuming the finer things is generally thought of something reserved for the older gentleman. There comes a time in everyone's life where you have to slow down and take stock in what's around you. Fine tobacco is a great way to do it.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Peoples reactions don't bother me and negative comments ar easily forgot I was just interested in the opinions of some toward pipes. I actually enjoy talking to a curious person and welcome the chance.


----------



## Couch-Commando (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, people look at me funny for cigars. I just recently started with pipes so I don't know how that will go over at college. But I don't really care. I love the taste, and thats all that matters.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

im only 33 and people definitely give some odd looks to a younger person smoking a pipe, i guess everyone still expects pipe smoking to be for old men only and my daughter sure loves to point out this fact.


----------



## cencalballer (Jan 9, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> Im 26 and enjoy pipe smoking a lot. I also live in socal and will say this: We have a lot of pot smokers out here and when people see a younger person with any kind of pipe in their mouths they think they are smoking pot.
> 
> That being said where in socal are you? Maybe we could meet up for a smoke at a local smoke shop? :tup


22 and the pot thing is very true i used to live around big sur and there was only 3 people who understood it one worked at the local b&m and 2 older gentleman that i occasionally smoke with


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

cencalballer said:


> 22 and the pot thing is very true i used to live around big sur and there was only 3 people who understood it one worked at the local b&m and 2 older gentleman that i occasionally smoke with


Where do you live now, I'm from SLO county which is why I ask.


----------



## cencalballer (Jan 9, 2009)

Quick_nick said:


> Where do you live now, I'm from SLO county which is why I ask.


rohnert park. almost went to slo cant tell if i made the right choice yet


----------

